# Lucas I have your paddle



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Does it say Lucas Stanley?


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

It doesn't


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

It should say lucas glick.

he is from oregon, here in steamboat doing forestry work.

He is on facebook, I will let him know, nice grab spencer


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yup that's the guy.


----------



## lucasglick (Jul 8, 2013)

*This is Lucas Glick*

Hi this is Lucas Glick. Yeah thats my paddle. Its a yellow bladed werner sherpa. It says Lucas Glick and used to have my number. My number is 5418808852. I would love to get it back. Free 6 pack to you for grabbing it for me and helping me out. Swam on the upper narrows and lost it. Give me a call and maybe i can meet you somewhere. Thanks!

-lucas


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

lucasglick said:


> Hi this is Lucas Glick. Yeah thats my paddle. Its a yellow bladed werner sherpa. It says Lucas Glick and used to have my number. My number is 5418808852. I would love to get it back. Free 6 pack to you for grabbing it for me and helping me out. Swam on the upper narrows and lost it. Give me a call and maybe i can meet you somewhere. Thanks!
> 
> -lucas


Considering Spencer had to jump in and swim to get your paddle, I'd say it's worth a 12 pack. Just sayin.


----------



## lucasglick (Jul 8, 2013)

*Lost paddle*

Hey ill be driving through fort Collins this weekend. Do you think i could get the paddle? I could meet you anywhere. Please let me know. Beer for the reward! 5418808852.


----------

